# telekom und das schnellere internet



## rackcity (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Ich wohne in einem kuhdorf mit circa 1000+ einwohnern. das komische ist, das die hälfte vom ort V-DSL 50.000 hat und die andere hälfte (die randwohner wie ich) nicht. maximal 25000 bei mir. laut telekom ist bei mir kein 25k-50k verfügbar, weil alle "ports" belegt sind. jedoch habe ich damals als erster den vertrag für eine schnellere leitung unterschrieben  

nagut.. habe mich mal bei kabelDE umgeschaut -> nur telefon verfügbar. wenn ich bei 1und1 nun einen check mache, kommt das (wenn ich 50k ausgewählt habe):

verfügbar
CHECK-ERGEBNIS
xxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxx
andere Adresse prüfen

JA, 1&1 Doppel-Flat 50.000 ist an Ihrem Wohnsitz verfügbar.
Achtung: Aufgrund der niedrigen HSDPA Bandbreite an Ihrem Wohnort können wir leider keine Sofort-Start-Option anbieten


Was bedeutet das nun? wirklich 50k? und was heißt das "Achtung: ...." ?

würde mich freuen, um antworten. laut telekom krieg ich keine schnellere leitung.. gut. hatte beim einzug vor 2 jahren nur eine 1000er. danach kam 16k. jedoch ist eine 16k trotzdem noch zu langsam.. wenn ich so höre, was die leute im ausland für leitungen haben im durschnitt, werd ich ein wenig traurig.


vielen dank vorab!


Edit: laut 1und1 mitarbeiter "sollte" es verfügbar sein. der text unter der verfügbarkeit macht mich nur stutzig. was meint ihr dazu? nicht, das ich nachher wieder auf einer 1.000er Leitung sitze!!!!

gibts einen weg, um früher aus dem Vertrag der telekom raus zu kommen? sofern ich wechsel? oder muss ich wohl oder übel noch 1,5 jahre warten? (vertrag läuft immer 2 jahre  ). einem den vertrag aufzwingen kann ich nicht, haben leider alle internet  und 2 verträge verzahl ich nicht.


----------



## yingtao (16. Februar 2014)

Wegen der Verfügbarkeit am besten mal in nen Shop gehen und da nochmals nachfragen. Laut Internetseite der Telekom kann ich auch VDSL 25.000 haben aber im Shop, wo die ne andere Abfrage machen, steht dann das nur 16.000 verfügbar ist. Kann aber gut möglich sein, dass du bei 1&1 50.000 bekommen kannst und bei Telekom nur 25.000. Die Verteiler und Leitungen haben ne maximale Kapazität und die Telekom muss einen Teil davon seinen Konkurrenten zur Verfügung stellen und die können diese dann in x Verträge mit y Geschwindigkeit aufteilen.

Zu dem "Achtung:...", das bedeutet nur, dass du das schneller Internet erst mit dem neuen Router usw. bekommst. Bei 1&1 gibt es die sogenannte Sofort-Start Option wo die dir nen LTE Stick zusenden, mit dem du dann sofort ins Internet gehen kannst und sobald der normale Router usw. da ist und angeschlossen schickst du den Stick wieder zurück.

Aus dem Vertrag kommt man nicht so einfach raus. Man kann nur Kündigen, wenn der Vertrag ausläuft oder es neue AGB gibt. Sonst kann man nur versuchen zu verhandeln indem man vorschlägt ne langsamere Leitung zu nehmen zum selben Preis und dafür dann die Laufzeit kürzt. Der Deal muss sich ja weiterhin für die Telekom rechnen und wenn die durch dich dann weniger Geld machen, brauchen die zumindest Kapazitäten für nen neuen Kunden um am Ende trotzdem nen Gewinn zu machen.


----------



## crae (16. Februar 2014)

Also zunächst drücken dir nicht alle Anbieter einen 2-Jahres-Vertrag auf, easybell zb nicht, naja aber die meisten, da hast du recht.
Aus deinem Vertrag wirst du eher nicht herauskommen, aber ich würde mal kräftig nachlegen bei der Telekom, wenn du das als Erster unterschrieben hast, finde ich solltest du es auch bekommen.
Nimm mal das Schreiben von 1&1 und leite es an die Telekom weiter.

mfg, crae


----------



## Handlamp (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn du einen Vertrag für eine 50K Leitung unterschieben hast sehen die Chancen garnicht so schlecht aus, denn dir muss dann eine Leitung zur Verfügung gestellt werden, welche zumindest annähern an diese Geschwindigkeit heran kommt, wovon man bei 16k nicht reden kann.


----------



## K3n$! (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn dir die Telekom sagt, sie kann dir nur 25Mbit/s anbieten, dann wirst du wohl auch bei 1&1 nicht mehr bekommen, 
weil die Leute dort auch nur auf die Technik von der Telekom zurückgreifen. Du wohnst dann einfach zu weit weg vom 
Outdoor DSLAM, sodass bei dir eben aufgrund der Leitungslänge nur noch 25k angeboten werden kann.
So würde ich die Lage einschätzen, aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück, wenn du mal länger nachbohrst. 

Aus dem Vertrag wirst du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht herauskommen, da dir sicherlich schon von vornherein nur 25k angeboten wurde. 
Damit erfüllt die Telekom ihren Vertrag. Nur weil die Konkurrenz mehr bietet, ist das noch lange kein Grund für eine Sonderkündigung. 

Was meinst du, was die Leute mit ISDN Geschwindigkeit sagen, die für ihren Anschluss den vollen Preis einer 16k Leitung zahlen dürfen ?


----------



## rackcity (16. Februar 2014)

Hihio,

da magst du schon recht haben. aber wie einer über dir sagte, muss die telekom auch anderen anbietern gewisse ressourcen zur verfügung stellen. da denke ich mal von der t-com hier alle ressourcen ausgeschöpft sind (weil in dem kaff jeder telekom hat ) sollte 1und1 ja noch "platz" haben.


----------



## K3n$! (16. Februar 2014)

Probiers aus


----------



## rackcity (16. Februar 2014)

probieren werd ich es definitv. wenns nicht klappt, bekomme ich ja dann trotzdem wieder meine aktuelle leitung. somit kein verlust.

ob 1und1 und tcom ist ja völlig egal. wobei mir 1und1 immer sympatischer und schneller war als die telekom. die telekom ist bei mir eigentlich unten durch


----------



## N00bler (16. Februar 2014)

Handlamp schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Vertrag für eine 50K Leitung unterschieben hast sehen die Chancen garnicht so schlecht aus, denn dir muss dann eine Leitung zur Verfügung gestellt werden, welche zumindest annähern an diese Geschwindigkeit heran kommt, wovon man bei 16k nicht reden kann.





Muss nicht sein.. Immerhin heißt es ja immer "Bis zu" und da ist der Haken.


----------



## rackcity (17. Februar 2014)

Eben da hast du Recht. Am liebsten würde ich natürlich gern zu kabelDE ( Wohne in Bayern ).

Jedoch ->

Ihre Adresse liegt außerhalb des Anschlussgebiets von Kabel Deutschland.

Wenden Sie sich bitte an den derzeit zuständigen Netzbetreiber in Ihrem Anschlussgebiet.

Gern informieren wie Sie über alternative Angebote von Kabel Deutschland oder benachrichtigen Sie, sobald Fernsehen, Internet & Telefon an Ihrer Adresse verfügbar sind.


Und einen anschluss Legen kostet wohl ziehmlich viel geld


----------



## K3n$! (17. Februar 2014)

N00bler schrieb:
			
		

> Muss nicht sein.. Immerhin heißt es ja immer "Bis zu" und da ist der Haken.


Die goldene Mitte trifft hier wohl von beiden Aussagen zu, denn bei den Tarifen der Telekom gibt es zugesicherte Bandbreiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss also bei der 50k Leitung mindestens 27900 kbit/s bekommen. 
Das Bild ist auch den aktuellen AGB. Allerdings fehlt hier z.B. ein Verweis auf die 25k Bandbreite. 

Teilweise muss man in Dörfern auch den 16k Tarif nehmen (warum auch immer). Da hat man dann 
auch keine Mindestbandbreite (habe ich allerdings bisher nur gehört).


----------



## rackcity (17. Februar 2014)

Das ist natürlich gut das zu wissen!

Die frage ist jedoch, ob es sich lohnt zu wechseln. Probieren würd ich's ja schon gern einmal, eventuell habe ich ja glück.

So ein mist das es kabelDE nicht gibt. Das waren damals schöne Zeiten im alten Haus.


----------



## K3n$! (17. Februar 2014)

Wohin willst du denn wechseln? Die Telekom bietet dir ja nur 25k an (aktuell) und zu 1&1 kannst du nicht, da dein Vertrag noch 18 Monate lt. deiner Aussage läuft.


----------



## rackcity (17. Februar 2014)

Nein. Ich habe nur 16k. weil die 25k und 50k ports belegt sind angeblich.

Wie lang der vertrag noch genau läuft, kann ich nicht sagen. der müste eigentlich bald wieder bei 2jahren angekommen sein. somit könnte ich ggf. noch rechzeitig kündigen. der vertrag ist momentan auch nur eine nebenrolle.


----------



## K3n$! (17. Februar 2014)

rackcity schrieb:
			
		

> gibts einen weg, um früher aus dem Vertrag der telekom raus zu kommen?  sofern ich wechsel? oder muss ich wohl oder übel noch 1,5 jahre warten?  (vertrag läuft immer 2 jahre  ). einem den vertrag aufzwingen kann ich nicht, haben leider alle internet  und 2 verträge verzahl ich nicht.



Das hörte sich für mich hier anders an. 

Und die beiden Sätze habe ich wohl überlesen:



			
				rackcity schrieb:
			
		

> laut telekom ist bei mir kein 25k-50k verfügbar, weil alle "ports"  belegt sind. jedoch habe ich damals als erster den vertrag für eine  schnellere leitung unterschrieben



Wenn du ohnehin wechseln möchtest, dann finde ich, ist 1&1 mittlerweile eigentlich kein schlechter Anbieter. 
Man kann die Leitung einen Monat testen und dann bei nicht gefallen einfach kündigen, sofern das noch gilt. 
Der Preis ist günstig und die gute Hardware wird einem noch hinterher geworfen.


----------



## Linse83 (18. Februar 2014)

also das es zwischen 1und1 und der t-com unterschiede gibt, das ist fakt!!! bei uns im kaff, ca 600 seelen dörfchen, haben t-com kunden eine maximale bandbreite von 1000-mbit! laut t-com auch nicht mehr verfügbar! wir sind allerdings kunde bei 1und1 sowie meine schwester und so noch ein paar "aussenseiter"  wir haben alle leitungen ab 4000-mbit, je nach abstand zum verteiler!

glücklicherweise liegen wir im ausbaugebiet für schnelleres internet in bayern und es soll mitte 2014 angefangen werden mit dem ausbau! danach sollen im "halben ort" ab 50.000-mbit aufwärts anliegen, die andere hälfte im ort liegt auf nem anderen neueren verteiler, der jedoch nicht mit ausgbaut wird! wurde auch offiziel laut bebauungsplan und ettlichen telefonaten so bestätigt und zum glück liege ich genau mitten drinn im plan 

ein telekom techniker, der gleich nebenan wohnt, hat dies bestätigt, das die t-com um "ressourcen" zu sparen, sehr gerne drosselt und einfach nicht mehr freischalten lässt! 
deswegen sollten doch viele mal einfach die anbieter vergleichen und genau nachfragen, was der jeweilige anbieter anbietet!


----------



## fear.de (23. Februar 2014)

Die Telekom bietet bei dir nur ne Gb/s Leitung an? Du ärmster


----------



## Beni19 (10. April 2014)

in meinem Kuhdord wohnen sage und schreibe 7 Personen ._.
Ich hab nen Download von 2mbit -.- 
Glücklicherweise ist wenigstens der Ping mit 25 ms ok


----------



## crae (10. April 2014)

@Kens: Ich kann nur sagen, ich wohne in einem Dorf hab 16mbit und 5,6mibt kommen an (ist in der Box auch auf 6mibt limitiert). Davor hatte ich 6mibit bestellt und es kamen damals 3-3,5mibt an. Alles im gesetzlichen Rahmen ungefähr, trotzdem seltsam.
@Linse83: 1 gbit = 1.000 mbit = 1.000.000 kbit. Du verwechselt hier was du meintest, das du 4mbit hast und 50mbit ausgebaut werden soll, naja man versteht trotzdem was du meinst. 

mfg, crae


----------



## M4v0460 (10. April 2014)

Wenn Du Glück hast und nen fähigen Mitarbeiter erwischst, kann man an der Hotline genau prüfen ob und wieviele Ports frei/belegt sind. Telekom gibt auch mehr Stabilität auf die Leitungen wie manch andere Provider. Daher kann die Leitung eines anderen Provider schneller sein.


----------



## ich111 (10. April 2014)

1%1 will dir anscheinend Mobilfunk DSL andrehen (HDSDPA ist ein Mobilfunkstandard)


----------



## K3n$! (11. April 2014)

Guckt doch mal aufs Datum


----------

